# Holes in NEW Echinodorous leaves



## Poe835 (Sep 16, 2004)

Can someone help me identify this deficiency here? A picture is shown below.
Basically my sword began having pretty large holes in new leaves. This all started after a green water outbreak. After it was cleared using a UV sterilizer, I start seeing holes in new leaves. When this started happening, the old leaves were fine. Only a couple days after did the older leaves start developing pinholes.

I did a 50% water change and started adding KNO3, K2SO4, MgSO4, Traces and in a couple days, the new growth (seen at the middle of the picture) is free of holes. So I'm confident that this isn't due to snails or other inhabitants. 

Can anyone tell me which nutrient was lacking?
120 gallons, 3 months old. 
bottom substrate is pumice+peat, upper layer is fine river gravel.
kh=5, gh = 7
NO3 ~5 ppm
PO4 not measured but dosed 1/2 teaspoon/week
K+ not measured but dosed 0.5-1 teaspoon/week
Mg: dosed 1 teaspoon/week
traces: 15 mls x 3 times/week (2 tablespoon Greg Watson traces+500 ml water)
pH ~6.6 with CO2
50% water change every week.

thank you very much,
PS. my java fern also won't sprout new leaves. it just sits there doing nothing. Now the leaves are starting to get more yellow. any ideas?

Poe


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

My first guess would be a K deficiency, then a Nitrate deficiency. You said you did a 50% water change and started adding ferts. Were you not adding them before the water change?

Since the holes in the leaves started after the green water went away, it is possible that the green water in your tank used up any residual ferts you had in the tank. Did you continue to add ferts while using the UV to get rid of the diatom?


----------



## Poe835 (Sep 16, 2004)

yes, I was adding the ferts during the GW outbreak. But I was gone the last few days so it could be that the GW used up all the nutrients.

thanks for the thoughts though. I'll increase my K and NO3.


----------



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

Although it may be K deficiency I would also add some more Fe.


----------

